# Gen 2 Wiper Blades



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

These are the new beam-style wipers that are better than conventional wipers, but they cost more.

I am thinking of Bosch Icons to replace the wipers one day. But my wipers are still very good since I never use them, with RainX my windshield stays clear going 50 kmph or faster.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

If I’m not mistaken I paid little bit over $30 for wiper blades from the dealership.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> If I’m not mistaken I paid little bit over $30 for wiper blades from the dealership.


I wonder if the dealer uses OEM wipers or just whatever they can profit from the most?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

marmalou said:


> These are the new beam-style wipers that are better than conventional wipers, but they cost more.
> 
> I am thinking of Bosch Icons to replace the wipers one day. But my wipers are still very good since I never use them, with RainX my windshield stays clear going 50 kmph or faster.


I always forget that I hate Icons on mine because they f'king chatter. That left one is really hard to find a compatible wiper.

I'm about to try the AC Delco ones again. You can find em on RockAuto.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> I always forget that I hate Icons on mine because they f'king chatter. That left one is really hard to find a compatible wiper.


Strange you have issues, the Icons are generally well reviewed. I would only ever use them at low speeds when the RainX doesn't work, take a look at this review of some wiper blades:
Best Windshield Wiper Blade after 1 Year of UV? Bosch Icon vs Rain-X, PIAA, Trico, Valeo, AERO - YouTube


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

marmalou said:


> Strange you have issues, the Icons are generally well reviewed. I would only ever use them at low speeds when the RainX doesn't work, take a look at this review of some wiper blades:
> Best Windshield Wiper Blade after 1 Year of UV? Bosch Icon vs Rain-X, PIAA, Trico, Valeo, AERO - YouTube


I literally just replaced them a month ago and it was doing it the other day. The longer blades seem to be the issue - the pass side is fine. And it's not even at high speeds where aerodynamics are an issue - it's at like 25 mph.

I generally like Trico wipers, but again, the problem is finding one to fit the opposing wiper arm design on the left side of the car. There seem to be a small handful of OE designs that actually work on it.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

CruzinMN said:


> I wonder if the dealer uses OEM wipers or just whatever they can profit from the most?


AcDelco brand I believe .


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks ya'll. I wonder if the AC delco units in store are the actual same part as what is ordered from the Chevy at the dealer. Reason I ask is because the OEM blades are great. I've got no complaints at all. So if I'm gonna spend 30 bucks regardless I might as well go OEM. But if they're selling a cheaper unit to parts chain stores, then no thanks.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

marmalou said:


> These are the new beam-style wipers that are better than conventional wipers, but they cost more.
> 
> I am thinking of Bosch Icons to replace the wipers one day. But my wipers are still very good since I never use them, with RainX my windshield stays clear going 50 kmph or faster.


Are you using RainX in the washer reservoir? I have been afraid to use it. It seems it damages the reservoir fluid level sensors in some cars. If that is not a problem with the Cruze I may begin using RainX.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

dhartsock said:


> Are you using RainX in the washer reservoir? I have been afraid to use it. It seems it damages the reservoir fluid level sensors in some cars. If that is not a problem with the Cruze I may begin using RainX.


Oh, I do not use RainX fluid, I didn't know there could be issues with it. I started applying RainX to the windshield during the fall and winter and that alone worked very well with no wipers and no washer fluid. But for bug season I will certainly need to use some washer fluid to clean the windshield... I wonder how long each RainX application will last


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhartsock said:


> Are you using RainX in the washer reservoir? I have been afraid to use it. It seems it damages the reservoir fluid level sensors in some cars. If that is not a problem with the Cruze I may begin using RainX.


I hate their washer fluid. It does make wipers chatter unless you squirt more at it. The only way to make it stop happening is to claybar the whole windshield.

By the way, here's the P/N for the drivers side AC Delco wiper with the built in spoiler for downforce at high speeds - what I recall my car coming with. I'm going to give this a try since my brand new Bosch Icon was annoying me (but work great on the other car).


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> I hate their washer fluid. It does make wipers chatter unless you squirt more at it. The only way to make it stop happening is to claybar the whole windshield.
> 
> By the way, here's the P/N for the drivers side AC Delco wiper with the built in spoiler for downforce at high speeds - what I recall my car coming with. I'm going to give this a try since my brand new Bosch Icon was annoying me (but work great on the other car).


Geez dude, I was looking forward to the Rain-X fluid and Bosch Icons one day but you are scaring me 😨.

Seems like Chevrolet in general is not affected by the Rain-X fluid. This summer I will try Rain-X bug formula + original windshield rub-on + original set of blades the car came with and see if there are issues.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I hate their washer fluid. It does make wipers chatter unless you squirt more at it. The only way to make it stop happening is to claybar the whole windshield.
> 
> By the way, here's the P/N for the drivers side AC Delco wiper with the built in spoiler for downforce at high speeds - what I recall my car coming with. I'm going to give this a try since my brand new Bosch Icon was annoying me (but work great on the other car).
> 
> View attachment 291623


Guess I will give a try and see how it goes. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## bowtie-72 (Aug 21, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Does anyone know what the price of OEM wiper blades are for the gen 2 Cruze? I was just at the parts store on my lunch break today browsing around and man, new wiper blades are expensive now. I feel like if I'm spending 30 dollars on a wiper blade I might as well just get them from the dealer. I can't image they're more than that right? But I figured ya'll have been through this already and could help.
> 
> Honestly though I'm coming up on year 3 and my original wiper blades are still pretty good. Plus with not driving it much last winter because of COVID I feel like I sneaked another year of life out of them.
> 
> Besides OEM any recommendations on brand/type?


I am cheap and hate giving up my factory blades. I always get refills instead (just the rubber part). Rockauto has them in the “universal parts” section. Just buy the length you need for each side. They have the Trico stainless steel frames. I just bought a set for my 1st gen. for less than $15.00 shipping and all. Drivers side is 45cm passenger side is 60cm . Part #45240 and #45170. Don’t know if 2nd gen. is the same. Just check your length.


----------

